# New Tampa kid with build



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

Stopping in to introduce myself as I search through the wealth of knowledge on the forum.

My dad and I are working on rebuilding my old Dixie Fiberglass Malibu, it's been a while since we've done work but hoping to finish before March.

View media item 314View media item 315View media item 316View media item 319View media item 318View media item 317


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Outta Line (Nov 23, 2015)

View media item 1123View media item 1122View media item 1121View media item 1120View media item 1087View media item 1084View media item 1083View media item 1080View media item 1079View media item 1076View media item 742View media item 741


----------

